# Lump at the throat



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
I'm worried about our femal mouse,Goldie.
She was born in June,last year.
At the weekend a lump appeared under her throat and we visited the vet yesterday.
It could be just an inflammation of the lymph node or in the worst case a tumor.
The consistence of the lump is very solid so I'm not very hopeful.
Now Goldie gets antibiotics and a pain killer for the next five days.
At the moment she feels really good and there are no changes in her behaviour.
But if the medicine wouldn't work we'll have to put her to sleep before the lump causes breathing problems.
Has anyone experiences with this kind of lumps?
Please hope the best with me.Goldie is such a lovely mouse and gave us a litter of beautiful mice a few month ago.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

hoping for the best of luck for you both!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive had two have a tumor in there throat, kept them for about 2 weeks befor putting them down as they were getting bigger.

Hopefully yours isnt a tumor.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Good morning.
I am so happy.
The lump was an abscess opened last night.
At eight o'clock I'll call the vet to ask if there is any further medical treatment advised.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

oh excellent! much better than a tumor. hope you get it all cleared up and fast!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

great news, some will give antibiotics to prevent secondary infections but main thing is keeping it clean


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
Thank you for your wishes.
Goldies wound looks really good.It's dry and clean.
She gets antibiotics and the pain killer for about two more days,until the wound is completely healed.
I am so happy.


----------

